# Bob J. - ebay router bits



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Bob,

I've seen posts on this forum where you said you had good success with router bits from Super Carbide Tools on ebay. I'm interested in buying this 1/2" Shank Slot Assembly Router Bit & 4 Cutters Set from that seller:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1PC-1-2-SH-Slot...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:3|65:12|39:2|240:1318

Have you tried this set? If so, what's your opinion of it?
Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Skyglide

" Have you tried this set? If so, what's your opinion of it? "

Yes I have that set and it's great but I would suggest you get the one below,, it's a bit more money but well worth the extra bucks...
You get 2 arbors and the hard to find 3/8" cutter..
In that way you can make your own T & G set plus have a full set of slot cutters all in one set..


http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

=======
T & G set ▼
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_tongue_groove.html
===========


Skyglider said:


> Bob,
> 
> I've seen posts on this forum where you said you had good success with router bits from Super Carbide Tools on ebay. I'm interested in buying this 1/2" Shank Slot Assembly Router Bit & 4 Cutters Set from that seller:
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Yes I have that set and it's great but I would suggest you get the one below,, it's a bit more money but well worth the extra bucks...
> You get 2 arbors and the hard to find 3/8" cutter..
> In that way you can make your own T & G set plus have a full set of slot cutters all in one set..
> http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


 Hi Bob,

Thanks for your reply. I saw that 11pc T&G set before but bypassed it to save money. But your response got me thinking about using that set as a stackable rabbet cutter also which would really make it worth the additional cost.

I sent an email to Super Carbide Tools asking if it's safe to stack the 3/8" + 1/4" + 1/4" + bearing to end up with a 7/8" kerf rabbet bit. If it's safe to do that, then that 11pc set would really be versatile.

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Skyglider

I'm not sure if it's safe but I do it 

I put in a thin washer and stack them up .

I also have over size bearings that I use on the set,,,so I can set it to cut 1/8" to 1/2" deep ..the norm is 1/2" deep..........
I also use the set to cut very true splines 


======


Skyglider said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I saw that 11pc T&G set before but bypassed it to save money. But your response got me thinking about using that set as a stackable rabbet cutter also which would really make it worth the additional cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Skyglider
> 
> I'm not sure if it's safe but I do it
> 
> ...


 That's good to know that it is at least possible to stack cutters. I figure using a lower speed, it should be safe.
Off hand, do you know if the ID of the bearings is 5/16"? Any recommendations for where to buy additional bearings?

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

McMaster-Carr and Grainger would be two places I'd go look for bearings. You can also by replacement bearings from companies like MLCS and EagleAmerica (Pricecutter).


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

rwyoung said:


> McMaster-Carr and Grainger would be two places I'd go look for bearings. You can also by replacement bearings from companies like MLCS and EagleAmerica (Pricecutter).


Thanks much for that info.
Skyglider


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Skyglider said:


> I sent an email to Super Carbide Tools asking if it's safe to stack the 3/8" + 1/4" + 1/4" + bearing to end up with a 7/8" kerf rabbet bit. If it's safe to do that, then that 11pc set would really be versatile.


 In case it helps anyone, I received a reply from Super Carbide Tools. He said "You can stack several cutters to cut."

Skyglider


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Skyglider

They are 5/16" ID ( 8mm) many of the bearing are that ID... 

I got most of them from MLCS and some from Sommerfeld tools
The ones from sommerfeld tools can be used on the big panel bits as well, that makes the bit safer to use plus the bearings are not as thick as the norm ones...

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com
see " D "
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/katana_bits7.htm

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=HC318DZZ
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=HC254DZZ
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=HC293DZZ
========

You may also want to take a look at the bit below, it's a quick way to make box joints

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-SH-5-S...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


============

===========



Skyglider said:


> That's good to know that it is at least possible to stack cutters. I figure using a lower speed, it should be safe.
> Off hand, do you know if the ID of the bearings is 5/16"? Any recommendations for where to buy additional bearings?
> 
> Thanks,
> Skyglider


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Skyglider
> 
> They are 5/16" ID ( 8mm) many of the bearing are that ID...
> I got most of them from MLCS and some from Sommerfeld tools
> ...


Bob J.

Thanks for all of that good info! You are a real asset to this forum. And thanks for taking the time to post the photos. All very, very helpful.

Skyglider


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks, and You're Welcome

Routers are fun tools  

======


Skyglider said:


> Bob J.
> 
> Thanks for all of that good info! You are a real asset to this forum. And thanks for taking the time to post the photos. All very, very helpful.
> 
> Skyglider


----------

